# Costa coffee beans - down in price!!!



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

That's right, down in price. I paid my local Costa a visit this morning and the price of their coffee beans in the tin have been re-priced to sell for £3.95 instead of £4.25, a small saving I know but every little helps as they say!!


----------



## KopiLuwak (Nov 4, 2010)

good to know that. they should do that often.


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

That's strange, I work in a Costa but we're still charging normal price!


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Sandy, do not get too carried away. By the time you get the snow cleared, the price will have gone up again.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

The price will probably go up in the New Year when the dreaded VAT goes up and those shiny machines will become even more of a dream.....


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

The good news is that at least beans are zero-rated!


----------

